# -   . .
. ,  ,   ...    . 
 ,           .    ,     ..       .,     .. : 1.  ,       ..  .? 
2.     .      (   ,     )?     , ..       ( -     ); 
3.    .,     -:     ? 
4. ,       ,     (.. .     )?    ?
.

----------


## Storn

1. 
2. 
3.  
4.  :Wow: 
-  ....  :Big Grin:

----------

.     ,    .        .    ,      .,   . (  .     ).... , , ...

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

,       (    ),           .        .        ""   ...         .

----------


## .

**,    ,     .

----------

.      ,       .     ,        ?  ,   ,       ,   ... , ,    ,  .     .        . ,  -,  -  , .        (,       ).

----------


## .

**,  ,       , -   .

----------

,       , ..           .             ,  ()     ()  - ,       .     ,       ,          (-   ),             ,     ,     (-  -  ,  -   -1  ..).       ,    ,     ,    ,     .....  .  !

----------


## .

> ,  ()     ()  - ,


          .    ,  .       .



> ,     ,


 ,          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.    ,  .       ...
   ................. -  ---------- , .    ,    ,  50.10, -  -        ,          ,        .     ,  "-"  ,  ,    - ,   .  -- .,        ,          ..  - (   ).      (),     ,     (  )       , , ........... ,   ....   !

----------


## Storn

**,   ? CapsLock  ...

----------


## Sputnik-22x

.  :     -     (   ),      -    (  ).    .   .              .      ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## MegaBass

> **,  ,       , -   .


           .    , .        .

 , .

----------


## MegaBass

> ,       , ..           .             ,  ()     ()  - ,       .     ,       ,          (-   ),             ,     ,     (-  -  ,  -   -1  ..).       ,    ,     ,    ,     .....  .  !


  .     ,          ,        .     -    ,      ,                

      ,    6       .  - .

----------

:-)

----------

